# Dirty Puppy



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

We got a lot of rain last nigh (YEAH!!!), so this morning, when the pups went out to do their business, this is what was waiting at the back door for me! She is the littlest of the pups, but she ALWAYS gets the dirtiest! 

Lucky for her, today is spay day...Saturday is when I clean ears, do toe nails, and bathe pups. So here is a before and after photo!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LizziesMom said:


> We got a lot of rain last nigh (YEAH!!!), so this morning, when the pups went out to do their business, this is what was waiting at the back door for me! She is the littlest of the pups, but she ALWAYS gets the dirtiest!
> 
> Lucky for her, today is spay day...Saturday is when I clean ears, do toe nails, and bathe pups. So here is a before and after photo!


You mean "Spa" day? Or spay day? Oh my, I like the after picture much better. The tiny cute ones always like the dirt best.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha! That little one looks like she just got caught with her hand in the cookie jar! "what did I do mom?" boy, we need rain also!!!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

StevieB said:


> You mean "Spa" day? Or spay day? Oh my, I like the after picture much better. The tiny cute ones always like the dirt best.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yes, I mean spa day!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'll have to go back and change that!

Well, for some reason I can't edit it, so it'll just have to stay!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Isn't wonderful how we plan their baths around the weather forecast. If it is a rainy day, Ben gets his bath after the last potty break .
She's adorable both before and after.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay for a so-fresh-and-so-clean pup  that first pic is hilarious! she is cute before and after


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha! Cute. My dog gets like that too! He'll run around in the park after the grass has been watered, and then roll around in a sand pit!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She was making mud pies! What a cute little girl!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like she probably enjoyed herself!! Such a pretty girl all clean again!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was scratching my head thinking "Spay Day" and you let her get that dirty? :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Great before and after. Looks like those makeover shows on tv. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

MUD!!!! :yahoo:

LOL Gracie LOVES mud, too! My little mudlet..... It's always the tiny ones, huh?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute photo's


----------

